# DW yes or No >? Mercedes



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So not any normal Mercedes - Yes or no ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

No I'am afraid, wouldn't make my selection for car of the day. Then again it's not really a car is it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> No I'am afraid, wouldn't make my selection for car of the day. Then again it's not really a car is it.
> 
> View attachment 47091


Blimey

Epic truck but wouldn't make your selection

Some you've posted have been terrible


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, I love that.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

its a no from me


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love it because it's different. 

Yes from me. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

its a no from me as well


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Blimey
> 
> Epic truck but wouldn't make your selection
> 
> Some you've posted have been terrible


Yeh I know buts it's a truck, not a car


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Is that a transformer ever practical where would you park, I do like big trucks...it is a no from me.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No. Not my cup of tea. Reminds me of a Tonka toy.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes , GET OUT OF MY WAY !!! GET OUT OF MY WAY !!!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Might save me a puncture or ten so it's a yes from me


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

Who, in their right mind, built that? Surely a custom job and not a Mercedes special? A no from me, btw


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Nooooooo


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes from me


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

hell yeah from me


----------



## Alanalan (Jan 25, 2016)

No it's awful !!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the fact they even made this but it's not for me.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Oh yes What a Machine

6 wheel drive not many places it couldn't go


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah man, it's well good, innit.



Just need wrapping and lowering...


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

I've stood next to this too at Mercedes World and it's utterly colossal! I've no idea where you could happily drive it. It wouldn't be on my wish list though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Titanium Htail said:


> Is that a transformer ever practical where would you park, I do like big trucks...it is a no from me.


Wherever you feckin wanted :lol:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Yeah man, it's well good, innit.
> 
> Just need wrapping and lowering...


With 24" spinners and candy-flip paint.

Can you tell im not into the thing at all...........


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

sevenfourate said:


> With 24" spinners and candy-flip paint.


Naw man, not 24" on a classy whip like this, that would be butt-fuggly... wheres your class gone, dude ? :lol::lol:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

If it's good enough for that Dan Bilzerian bloke it's good enough for me.


----------



## TOG (Jun 24, 2016)

No - it's a lorry.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nah!!.....awful


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Someone's been watching too many macho films .

It's a no from me.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

As I'm not a Saudi oil sheik, it's sadly a no from me!


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Saw this Brabus version in London a couple of years back


----------

